# PEW's?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it normal to get random colors coming from PEWs? I've had my doe get bred by the same PEW buck twice now. The first time all came out as the same color as the parents. The second litter came out as Rex's. I'm just curious if I keep breeding her is there possibilities of other colors coming from her.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, is there the chance another buck bred with her? Albino X albino will only get you more albino (plus any coat genes they may be carrying), so if it really was the same buck, then it could be either your doe or buck is actually a overly marked pink eyed pied.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

only buck I have at the time. What is an overly marked pink eyed pied?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Sometimes white markings in animals can take over & pretty much make the animal appear albino, when it isn't.

Both the babies are does, correct? If you really wanted to know, you could cross the babies back to the dad. If they produce any pied babies, then he is pied.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

ok so pied is pink eyed? I'm a bit confused sorry... I'm usually just used to breeding feeders XD


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Pied is not always pink eyed. Pied is a marking, that can come in many different colors, and depending on what color the mouse is will determine their eye color. I would recommend reading a lot on Finnmouse (a great site for learning genetics), and work on learning very introductory genetics. 

This is the first thing I would read, very simple and a great explanation of all the terms you will here quite a lot.
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genet ... ssary.html

Then just read everything on Finnmouse. :lol: Really though, it is a great site and very well written.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

alright thank you  I'll take a look at the sites.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

like I said I've just started looking into genetics so I kinda feel like an idiot with it sometimes.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You can't know everything, and you have to start learning somewhere. Not an idiot, just new.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What colours did you get in the second litter? You only said rex which is not a colour it's a coat type. PEW can come in any of the the coat types.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Pics of the babies were posted here 

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=13957&start=0


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you  um... I think they are called dove color


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so if there lilac as dove is pink eyed and you say they have black eyes, (not using the US terms as it seems just US that have swapped the names) that is caused by a black mouse having chocolate and blue dilution. So at least one parent is not PEW and both either carry choc and blue or are choc and blue diluted or carry one and diluted by the other. 
Silver could be mistaken for PEW, not sure what pink eyed lilac would look like. Silver is pinkeyed blue.
Pic of silver at the bottom (also great place for genetics info)
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/p-locus.html

So it could be one parent is PEW and the other parent is silver or whatever pinkeyed lilac makes but also carrying albino. The parents can't both be pinkeyed diluted as you got black eyed babies. So that would explain why you got black eyed babies and pew last time.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Reposting this here, because not all US clubs have this reversed.  So, in all places, that are not west coast US shows: dove=pink eye lilac = black eyed

East coast US mouse clubs are using the usual NMC standard on eye color for dove/lilac. It's only AFRMA, as far as I know, in the world who uses the reversed standard for their shows. They are on the west coast of US (not sure where you are).


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm in the US in Colorado which is why I guess I'm getting the color down wrong XD Both doe and buck are PEW by the breeders who sold them to me. (Breeder was for feeder mice so not to sure what their parents were, but tend to only breed PEW's but get odd colors out of babies also.)


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very interesting! Sounds like there is some type of dominate maximum expressed white deal going on? Which would explain the non PEWs popping up.

Can't wait to see what others have to say


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The breeder was wrong as its impossible to non PEW from a PEW x PEW. 
PEW is albino which is recessive so you mist have two albino genes to be albino, which means an albino can only pass on an albino gene to its offspring, so when both are albino the babies must get 2 copies of the gene.
Albino is c,c

If the breeder also gets the same colour popping out I would guess they had a mix of albino and silver (or pink eyed lilac) and can't tell them apart as they look the same and just cull the coloured ones, as there breeding for food they may not be interested in colour genetics so as long as they have white mice they don't care what colour they genetically are as it won't matter to them.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

That's how it seems, I went back and told them about the two rex's and they said they've gotten babies that look like that before but try and sell those off quickly. I have seen them with other female colors thought but mostly coming out with mostly PEW's to.


----------

